

Microkernel OS in C# - tx
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080208-developers-create-open-source-os-kernels-using-net-tools.html

======
tx
I don't get the practical value of it. They cite low system requirements for
embedded applications because unnecessary components can be omitted during
compilation.

So? Linux kenrel can already be compiled with minimal configuration without
performance-penalizing JIT in the kernel space.

------
DanielBMarkham
My oldest kid was part of the SharpOS project for a while.

It's cool stuff. The article doesn't do the subject justice, though.

